# Suntour XCT Upgrade?



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

First year biker. I have an one year old entry level GT hardtail and am considering replacing the stock XCT fork. This RockShox Recon Silver Air RL looks like a better deal than the Suntour upgrade program. Ride mostly hardpack single track in Northeast Ohio. Thoughts?

2017 RockShox Recon Silver RL 100mm 650b / 27.5" 9QR Black Straight Steerer Solo Air Fork - Pro Bike Supply


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

I am more familiar with the Recon Gold. Which is the lighter cousin of the Silver.
The shock is surprisingly competent and plush and very similar to my experience with Reba's.
Depending on how entry level your GT is and what else you have upgraded you may be better off with a whole new bike. Or consider getting the Recon Gold in an older model off the classifieds or ebay. These are durable forks and a used one in good condition is not an unwise purchase. Of course, if your other parts are worn out it's always better to get a complete bike


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks. Just bought the bike new this spring. Everything else is in excellent condition. This deal on the Silver is considerably less than the Gold. And it is the RL which I have read is preferred to the TK


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

RL means rebound and lockout. It's not going to be super light but will have better performance than the XCT if you hit any rough areas.

I almost always say buy bikes new and replacement parts barely used or save up for a whole new bike.

How happy are you with your current bike's handling? What travel fork is on there now? Be sure the axle to crown on the new one is not shorter than your current fork.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't have anything to compare it to but I like how it rides. How do I make sure the axle to crown lengths are the same? The travel is 100mm. This is all I could find for specs on my current fork. I've looked on Craiglist and EBay and can't find anything used. A new bike with this fork would be very expensive.

http://http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/bike/forks/XCT-27-5-4950.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You dont need a new bike bro, you should post in the suspension forum, Im no expert on forks but any upg from that Suntour will be a huge difference. Someone else will chime in but I have seen quite a few entry level bikes upgraded around here.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't overworry axle-crown height. If the other specs are the same - wheel size and travel - you should be close enough.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------

